# Thinking of retiring to Portugal have health related issues that need answers



## waunderlost (Mar 12, 2012)

I am a US citizen thinking of visiting Portugal and living there part of the year, and here part of the year, however, before we make any attempt at doing so I would like info on the health care system there.

We have excellent private insurance, rx insurance, I am a cancer survivor and because of the extensive treatments taken to save my life it caused damage to parts of my body that can only be relieved with controlled substances. Since the law here is so strict on filling rx controlled substances for only 34 days, how do I find good health care in Portugal? 

We want to be near the water, but not in a city as such however we are willing to travel for care. No controlled substance, not even codeine is available over the counter in the US. I am on several other medicines as well, heart medicines, thyroid, seizure etc. 

How do I learn what is offered as far as medications? I have also heard that if my mail order pharmacy were to mail them to me there the customs dept would take them. Is that true?

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As your an American and would reguire Health Insurance, you can use either the State or private system, but that might depend on your policy.

I would suggest that you base yourselves in the Central Region of Portugal capital Coimbra, the State University Hospital (HUC) and cancer treatment is second to none.
There is also good private doctors, consultants and hospitals.

Without knowing your exact medication it's difficult to say what would need a prescription or not, codeine any many other drugs are available over counter.
I would have thought that your Doctor, Insurance company or Embassy could find out procedure for your "controlled substances" here, failing that you could post them for someone on here to check at a pharmacy.

I would suggest you bring a covering letter from your Doctor for prescribed medication, and your previous medical conditions and have it translated.

Would Customs seize them quite possibly.


----------



## jeremy mark (Apr 17, 2012)

waunderlost said:


> I am a US citizen thinking of visiting Portugal and living there part of the year, and here part of the year, however, before we make any attempt at doing so I would like info on the health care system there.
> 
> We have excellent private insurance, rx insurance, I am a cancer survivor and because of the extensive treatments taken to save my life it caused damage to parts of my body that can only be relieved with controlled substances. Since the law here is so strict on filling rx controlled substances for only 34 days, how do I find good health care in Portugal?
> 
> ...


Hello
the private hospitals are good here and we can buy alot of medictaions over the counter here that you cannot even do in the uk..for example ventolin for my sons asthma[ perscription only in uk] voltarin for inflammation..over the counter here. I am an Oteopath so treat alot of patients needing medical care as well and i am sure you would beable to see a doctor here and have your medicines.I have patienst on thyroid meds and cancer survivers,who are looked after very well here.
We live near Lagos which is right on the water,in the Algarve down south,very beautifull place,with lots of smaller villages around to choose from.There is lagos private hospital and then near by Alvor.Yes the customs are quite strict with anything from the USA,they may take or charge hearvy duty.
Maybe contact lagos hospital..name hospital goncalo,s or alvor is hospital particula..
hope that helps,
stay well
Edwina


----------

